# God Bless @revnlucky7



## HPBotha (27/6/14)

Goodies just arrived. Office smells amazing. Who needs food - this is the BEST Banting enhancer EVER.

GOEIE VADER - I now have to wait for my dripper and MOD to arrive to make the best use of this!!!

Hooked without using! @RevnLucky7 Might need to order another set to use instead!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy (27/6/14)

ooooo aztec me ruv it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkK (27/6/14)

I Cant wait to try the aztec!  
Stop showing off there guy. lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------

